# um...big trouble



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

ok well this it the problam...i just got done rebuilding the calipers and master cyclinder on a 1983 Datson 280ZX...well when i did i noticed that my brake lights did not go out they stayed lite...also it now idles and runs rough...after it was ran for a little while it did begin to run better i dont know if it was just because it had not been cranked in awhile or not productive input needed...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

you might not have adjusted the master cylinder bar correctly. that's the part that connects the master cylinder to the brake pedal. either that, or the rubber stopper that contacts the pin switch is missing now.

as far as running, how long has the car sat? it could be just about anything from bad gas to vacuum leaks to needing a complete tuneup.


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

but see all we did is rebuild all of the calipers but one because i replaced one then i went back and got a new master cyclinder we didnt even mess with the booster...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Brake light idiot light on the dash or the actual brake lights on the back of the car aren't going out. Please be more specific. As far as idling and running rough, either a vacuum leak or the 02 sensor. Maybe the MAF, but not likely.


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

oops sorry the lights on the back of the car..I think that it is just the "stop switch" ontop of the brake pedal but i dont wanna go replacing parts if it could be as simple as a fuse blown...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Look under the dash and make sure the brake pedal arm is contacting the switch properly.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

it's probably something just like this:
http://z31.com/brakepedal.shtml

Not sure if the part numbers are the same, but they'll probably work.


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

well that would make sence considering my cruise control doesnt work and all...Zen i looked under there but i cannot see anything other then the pedal its self so i then reached up in there and i cant feel anthing other then the parts that hold the pedal on there i didnt feel anything like what our teacher at the college told us it would feel like.


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

o...and i havent found any peices like that on the floor mat but im goin to go ahead and order some and replace them im sure it needs to be done


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

ok about the little replacement things i went and got one...well i need two so imma have to wait on that i also went ahead and looked and they are fine they arent broken but im woundering if they could have gotten a pit inside them from pushing the two little "button" like things in.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Do the 280ZX models have a tail light sensor like the Z31s? If so, that might also be your problem. It's very common for the Z31 tail lights to leak and when water gets into that sensor, the tail lights stay on, or never turn on, or just about any problem you can think of, they might have.


----------



## nissan280zx (Sep 15, 2005)

i dont know but they did dry out and push a hole through the middle...thanks man that fixed the problem for now...i only have one but im sure the second one will be here soon...now all i gotta do is rebuild the clutch and get a new coil and i should be good to go for a little while


----------

